# Tracking my 335i



## BmwFlooner (Feb 2, 2013)

So, my poor 12 year old Eclipse may have to be retired soon. I've been tracking and autocrossing it, but the repair and maintenance is starting to get to the point where it doesn't make sense not to invest that money in performance parts for my 335i.

I'm fairly new to the whole performance driving scene, and BMWs, so I don't know what to expect from normal wear & tear and maintenance costs if I start taking the BMW out. I'm also not sure what to expect from long-term performance driving. We're talking maybe 1 event a month.

Or does it make sense to get another dedicated track car (My wife actually offered that suggestion, which blew my mind.)

My BMW is an F30 335i M-Sport 6MT with DHP. A dedicated track car would need to be in the 15k range, so it would need to be a used 'something'. Preferably a RWD coup.

What would you guys do?


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

I wouldn't.

On our second lap of the Nurburgring Nordschleife (her first lap) in Mrs. ZTR's brand-new 2015 Track Pack, the over-zealous driver of a POS Audi put two wheels off in the grass and started fish-tailing at over 100 mph right beside us, as he was trying to pass her. 

I can do the math. You can't "win" a track day, but you can sure lose one.


----------



## BmwFlooner (Feb 2, 2013)

ZTR said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> On our second lap of the Nurburgring Nordschleife (her first lap) in Mrs. ZTR's brand-new 2015 Track Pack, the over-zealous driver of a POS Audi put two wheels off in the grass and started fish-tailing at over 100 mph right beside us, as he was trying to pass her.
> 
> I can do the math. You can't "win" a track day, but you can sure lose one.


How do those odds compare to being hit on the street? I've been hit 5 times in my Eclipse. Granted, not at 100 MPH.

But I'm more interested in what the track and performance driving does to the car, assuming you don't get rammed by someone else.


----------



## Gangplank (Aug 18, 2014)

It makes more sense to get something used, that can take the punishment. Used 3 series, used S2000 if you can find one at a reasonable price, etc. 

Expect to upgrade and replace everything. Buying a used track car already done would save you thousands.


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

...or a Miata.


----------



## Gangplank (Aug 18, 2014)

ZTR said:


> ...or a Miata.


+1.... Don't get me wrong. If you can afford a BMW track car buy one used. You can probably find a good used M3 w/ suspension and some other upgrades for $20k.

For $10-$20k there are other options:
Honda S2000 API
Miata
Porsche Boxster S
C5 Corvette
BMW M3
1st Gen Cadillac CTS-V (cause you can pass sports cars in a sedan).


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

Well, I hope the OP is able to "track" his car well enough to find it. It would probably be embarrassing if he had to ask mall security to help him find it.


----------



## BmwFlooner (Feb 2, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Well, I hope the OP is able to "track" his car well enough to find it. It would probably be embarrassing if he had to ask mall security to help him find it.


uh........wut?


----------



## ZTR (May 31, 2014)

You were talking about "tracking" your car (trying to find it), instead of saying that you want to drive it ON a track.

It's like saying "rims" when you mean "wheels", or tire "threads" when you mean "tread".


----------



## BmwFlooner (Feb 2, 2013)

....Alrighty. Well "tracking" is slang for "driving on a track" where I'm from, but I doubt that term is unique to my neck of the woods.


----------



## mko9 (Feb 28, 2004)

Minor thread resurrection. I had to respond because like the OP, I used to use my '00 Eclipse GT as my trackday car prior to picking up my 330I ZHP. Those things are pretty poorly suited to trackdays, although you kind of have to love the one you are with.

On to your question. I don't think I would have a lot of confidence in the 335i standing up to a lot of trackday abuse particularly the n55. You would pretty much be blazing a trail that others might follow, and learning everything yourself the hard way. You could probably get yourself an e46 M3 for the kind of money you are talking about. You can self deploy to trackdays and avoid the extra hassle of a tow vehicle and trailer. Although given that you are from Texas, you probably already have the tow vehicle covered. 

As to other's suggestions, my brother tracks his 1st gen CTS-V, and it is really fast for a huge sedan, but it has been an expensive proposition. He is on engine #2, serious engine oiling issues. 6-lug wheels are few and far between. Getting enough brakes onboard is tough, he tears through pads and rotors. But he is single, he can afford it.


----------



## BmwFlooner (Feb 2, 2013)

mko9 said:


> Minor thread resurrection. I had to respond because like the OP, I used to use my '00 Eclipse GT as my trackday car prior to picking up my 330I ZHP. Those things are pretty poorly suited to trackdays, although you kind of have to love the one you are with.


Still using the Eclipse. 2 track days next weekend. Still supporting it, too. Had to get new brakes and rotors. Gonna show them Porsches what-for.

These may not be ideal track cars, but I'm not in a hurry to stop using it, it's fun to drive and that's what it's all about.



mko9 said:


> On to your question. *I don't think I would have a lot of confidence in the 335i standing up to a lot of trackday abuse particularly the n55. * You would pretty much be blazing a trail that others might follow, and learning everything yourself the hard way. You could probably get yourself an e46 M3 for the kind of money you are talking about. You can self deploy to trackdays and avoid the extra hassle of a tow vehicle and trailer. Although given that you are from Texas, you probably already have the tow vehicle covered.


That's what I worry about, though I know a few people that track them and haven't had any such issues. At this point in its life I'd be surprised if the N55 wasn't more reliable.

Still, once I'm forced to retire the Eclipse...I'm not sure I'd go used BMW for a dedicated track car.


----------



## Gangplank (Aug 18, 2014)

Can't recall if I posted this link/list:

http://oppositelock.jalopnik.com/the-best-track-cars-to-start-out-with-1648416236

There is this...
http://www.superstreetonline.com/features/modp-1201-10-best-track-cars/#__federated=1


----------



## BmwFlooner (Feb 2, 2013)

Gangplank said:


> Can't recall if I posted this link/list:
> 
> http://oppositelock.jalopnik.com/the-best-track-cars-to-start-out-with-1648416236
> 
> ...


Yeah, used Miata or S2000 is what I'd imagined. I've taken immaculate care of my Eclipse over the years. Regular oil changes, all the major services, so it's still in really good shape. Buying used has always concerned me because I know many people don't.

If I'm going used - mainly if I'm going to have to support 2 cars - the second needs to be inexpensive to maintain.


----------

